# First toe dipped into the pool of raw feeding ...



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Okay, if you guys had told me it would be this entertaining, I would have experimented a LONG time ago! 

First trial of raw feeding last night; I substituted half of Vasco's tinned food with a raw chicken wing for dinner.

I was trying to let him alone to figure it out, but jeez I was just about giving myself a hernia trying not to laugh.

Vasco:

"What's this in my dinner bowl?!?"

"Is it food?" (cautious lick)

"Am I supposed to have it?" (glance over the shoulder at me)

"What am I supposed to do with it?" (more cautious licks)

"Stick with what you know" (eats the kibble & tinned food from around the chicken wing)

"Now what do I do?" (experiments with picking up chicken wing)

"I need to think" (picks up chicken wing, tosses me suspicious look over his shoulder, and heads into the living room)

"Is it like a Kong?" (tosses it to the floor a couple of times, which is what he does with his Kongs to loosen up the contents)

"I think it IS food!" (gnawing off an end)

"I LIKE it!" (industrious crunching)

"More?" (pleading poodle eyes)


----------



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

So funny! I gave our new mini baby her first drummette last night, and it took her about 20 minutes to finish it, but she caught on to the whole process pretty quick!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I just introduced my new pup, Madison, to some raw ground meat. She scarfed it right up. She had some bone today too. She had raw when she lived with me as a teeny tiny baby but her other owners were afraid. But now she's back home with her mom and dad dogs and in our family we feed raw several times a week. It amazing how they love it. I feel so sorry for the people who adamantly proclaim....."MY DOG get NOTHING but dry dog food!" They seem so proud of that idiotic statement.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Love it - especially "Am I supposed to have it?" Next major step is raw tripe!

I have found Morrison's particularly good for heart and offal - half the price of elsewhere, and when I asked in one branch if they had any more heart, they gave me a load of excellent scraps from the trimmings bucket to make up for having run out!

I have been doing loads of home cooking - my neighbour has finally agreed to experiment with shifting her overweight terrier off the Burns "complete" biscuit she has been feeding, and on to home cooked, as long as I do the cooking for the first month. It's not the cooking that takes the time - it's the measuring, weighing and washing up...


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh you are so very loved now!

Raw has amazing benefits. It becomes an adventure. I look forward to feeding my dogs everyday. They enjoy it so much and I enjoy watching them.  

The first 3 months are an adventure just getting them introduced to all the proteins. Hopefully you will have a good experience with it.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Love the commentary!
I know meat is horrendously expensive in the UK, but you won't regret feeding raw. The money you save on dental care for Vasco will more than pay for the extra you may have to put out for fresh, raw meats.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

The first time my girls got it, they stared at it, stared at me then started crunching before I could realize my mistake and take the food back:rofl: They were sure I had given them the wrong thing and I would realize it before they finished.
It's funny, because I can't drive, my dad does my food shopping for me. He gets as excited about deals and new foods as I do!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Ha ha ha, way to take the plunge.

Flip took to it like he'd been eating it his whole life...my cavalier was EXTREMELY guilty looking when he ate. He'd look over his shoulder, look at me, look at my husband, wag his tail a little, then nibble at the food.

He's now known around here as 'the garbage disposal'.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Three feedings on, and he definitely likes the raw chicken, and seems to tolerate it fine. I do have to monitor him though, as he's decided the raw chicken fits in his category of Most Precious Things. These are things too precious to eat (pig's ears, marrow bones) that one must trot around the house with, whining anxiously, before burying them in the garden. Sometimes they get buried in my bed, which is not ideal. Waking up in the middle of the night and discovering dried tripe under your pillow is NOT good.

I seriously do not want raw, buried-then-dug-up chicken in the house, so I keep following him out of the kitchen, taking back the chicken, and putting it back in his bowl, tryying to reinforce the "this is normal food" idea.

Thanks for the Morrison's tip, fjm, but we don't have one nearby. We DO have a proper butcher, though, so will consult and see what he has or can get. There is also a local place that raises and sells their own lamb, so will have a chat with them too.

Is it wise to introduce new types of meat gradually? Any recommendations for the best one to try next? He likes dried tripe, but even the dried stuff is pretty smelly! Recommendations for things to avoid?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine get chicken wings, chicken thighs, lamb ribs and pork ribs for the meaty bones (but I limit the pork and lamb as they are very high in calories), and raw tripe, raw beef, cooked heart and offal for the meat meals. I portion the tripe up while it is frozen and defrost it in the covered container - it is gone within 60 seconds of the bowls hitting the floor, so that way I don't have to bear the smell for too long!

Once every ten days or so they have eggs for one meal, and a tin of sardines for another. I drop a few veggies - especially green leafy veggies - into some of the cooked meals. My butcher does an excellent mince, but doesn't always have it, and I prefer to give them chunks when I can, so I tend to use special offers and Prize Choice frozen chunks.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

je uk and fjm where do u get all your raw food from supermarket??

i get the prize choice beef chunks and also the blocks of raw meat they do...

ive never given him chicken wings yet but i would like to justy wondered where u get yours from.

i oftern cook for todd like if im doing pasta ect well anything thats good for me i always cook extra for him...


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i feed in the kennel for raw... (which i feed 100% of the time) but especially whe it's anything that can be taken with (wings, backs necks etc) the ground sometimes i'll feed out of the kennels as they just slurp it up and dont' carry it around


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

creativeparti said:


> je uk and fjm where do u get all your raw food from supermarket??


Economy chicken wings are much the same price - £1.7 - 1.8 per kilo - from all the major supermarkets - Sainsbury's. Tesco and Asda. I have found Morrison's the cheapest (and best availability) for pig heart, liver and kidney - but their stocks are very variable. Chicken thighs I get from Sainsbury's or Asda, in the frozen meats section - again the economy line. Mysupermarket.com is a good way of checking prices if you need to travel to get to any of the big three!

I live in North Lancashire, which limits the suppliers of frozen meat that will deliver. If you have enough freezer space to take a largish delivery, it would be worth checking whether Landymans, Berriewood or Forthglade deliver to your area. I reckon that although I would save with a bulk delivery, by the time I add on delivery charges and storage costs - mainly electricity for a second freezer - there is not a huge saving over picking up Prize Choice packs locally. Prize Choice seems to be very widely stocked, at around £0.70 for a 400g pack, so is a good way of trying different meats and combinations.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i think ill make a trip to the supermarket 2moro and get him some wonder what he would make of it lol


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

creativeparti said:


> je uk and fjm where do u get all your raw food from supermarket??


Economy chicken wings are much the same price - £1.7 - 1.8 per kilo - from all the major supermarkets - Sainsbury's. Tesco and Asda. I have found Morrison's the cheapest (and best availability) for pig heart, liver and kidney - but their stocks are very variable. Chicken thighs I get from Sainsbury's or Asda, in the frozen meats section - again the economy line. Mysupermarket.com is a good way of checking prices if you need to travel to get to any of the big three!

I live in North Lancashire, which limits the suppliers of frozen meat that will deliver. If you have enough freezer space to take a largish delivery, it would be worth checking whether Landymans, Berriewood, DAF or Forthglade deliver to your area. I reckon that although I would save with a bulk delivery, by the time I add on delivery charges and storage costs - mainly electricity for a second freezer - there is not a huge saving over picking up Prize Choice packs locally. Prize Choice seems to be very widely stocked, at around £0.70 for a 400g pack, so is a good way of trying different meats and combinations.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

well i went and got some chicken for todd i couldnt get wings so i had to get drumstickd hes so fussy he wouldnt eat it at first and then he only had a little chew on it didnt eat the whole thing... 

little bugger


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ooops - I seem to have an echo ...

Wings would probably be better than drumsticks, especially to start with. The bones are softer, and easier to crunch. There are usually largish packs in the economy poultry section. If he is very unsure you could try just searing them in a hot pan with a little oil - just a few seconds, so the inside remains completely raw. If he won't eat the forst one, you can always make stock with the rest of the pack!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

He has had bones before no probs eating them guess he was just being fussy... I did actually fry it for a fue secs and one I did that he was alot more interested.  try again 2moro.. My old springer sp loved his and the bichon I'm looking after munched though his 2 just Todd acts like things are going to kill him lol


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Suggestion for the drumstick  I run into the same thing in the beginning so I would cut some meat off the sides, it seems the block is more about handling a new size or texture of meat. IMO, and they can be picky too.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

The first time we started feeding raw chicken it went like this..

Me: here is your supper...YUMMMMM...MEAT.....

Been: looking disdainfully at it

Me: go on.... it's good for you, all the other dogs are eating it.

Been: curling back his lips and barely touching it with his teeth...stopped and said "That's Gross"

Me: quit being such a baby

Been: "But wheres the BBQ sauce..no garlic,, this should be grilled"

Me: it called a RAW diet..

Been: "OK, but I'm not going to like it".. Chomp, Chomp, Burp.... "Is there any more?"


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

He's just munched though his first whole drumstick.. Will get wings next..


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I want to make sure I got this right --- feeding raw chicken bones is OK. Its after they are cooked that they get brittle and can splinter.


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

Cosmo loves all the raw meat chunks he has been allowed to sample so far, but I had never given him raw chicken wings or drumstick, so I decided to try it today. I offered him a drumstick - he promptly took it and swallowed it whole - and then stood there wagging his tail and smiling at me, asking for another. He loved it - a little too much. I am trying not to worry... :doh:

Any suggestions on how I can get him to chew it up a bit before swallowing? Maybe I should try a bigger piece but I am worried that he will try to gulp it and choke.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Purley said:


> I want to make sure I got this right --- feeding raw chicken bones is OK. Its after they are cooked that they get brittle and can splinter.


Purley, I have the same question. I don't know ANYTHING about feeding raw, except what I read in this thread, and the question you posted today. And, to add another question to the mix, do animals not get salmonella? Obviously, animals in the wild are eating raw (LOL), but what about bacteria/disease? Thanks, as this is all new to me!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

great stories! I bought some Primal frozen Beef raw patties today and mixed the portion 50% with the kibble. 

Not only did I not have to stand around encouraging him to eat. I had to actually work to make him sit and stay before I put the food down. As he gobbled it down and refused to respond when I called his name, I realized I'm going to have to hand feed so that he doesn't start guarding it like he does the other things I'm dealing with. 

But it was worth it to see him eat his entire meal so quickly. After I cleaned up I went to check on him and he just stood there and licked and licked and licked my hand as if to say...oh thank you!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Purley said:


> I want to make sure I got this right --- feeding raw chicken bones is OK. Its after they are cooked that they get brittle and can splinter.


yes you got it right


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Purley said:


> I want to make sure I got this right --- feeding raw chicken bones is OK. Its after they are cooked that they get brittle and can splinter.


You are 100% right  - Raw bones are great and safe to feed.

Cooked bones, NO. 

You must update if you do this. Again it might take a few tries but once they catch on that they can actually eat this stuff - they gobble it up.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I did buy some Urban Carnivore beef dinner. I asked the guy at the pet food store about raw. He has an organic farm and breeds Whippets and is really knowledgeable. I didn't ask if he feeds his Whippets raw. I do know that he doesn't sell dog food with grain in it at all in his store. The only thing he said against raw was that dogs smell of raw food. He says when he gets a dog in for grooming, he can tell by the smell of the dog that it is eating raw.

He showed me the different food that he sells. He also said that he has tripe in a can. He said the raw stuff is pretty disgusting (his words).

That being said, he suggested I try the Urban Carnivore on weekends to see if I like it. That is what I am going to do. Knowing myself, I suspect that I will never make my own food. I hate cooking. My version of Fettucini alfredo is cooking the Fettucini and adding bought sauce. I doubt I am going to start hacking up raw food for my dogs. But that's just me.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Raw is easier than you think.
Most of the cuts I buy don't even need to be cut.
I just toss them on the towel and let the dogs have at it.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Dogs smell of raw food? WOW i have NEVER heard that one before. yah no. um never ever heard that one before at all. One problem with raw is LACK of smell sometimes takes a bit for kibble fed dogs to realise THIS is food even though it's not knockig you upside the head with smell (especially dogs who were on cheap food) 

I do notice my raw fed dogs have NO breath smell (Vs the kibble dogs.. well and if jackson gets ahold of the cat litter box *L* he gets STINKY breath)


----------



## just_julie (Aug 23, 2011)

*We tried a bone*

We had beef ribs so I took the last one and trimmed the meat off which I gave Sassy in livrm as she will take something from pup if we don't watch her so... Sandy had the bone in kitch and even though the baby gate between wasn't locked Sassy won't go through it . Sandy can open it and does as she likes. I was cooking heard the gate it was Sandy coming back to kitchen I went to look & Sassy had the bone in lvrm Sandy must have taken it to her. Later that eve pup had it and Sassy didn't mess with her they worked it out themselves . Next time they will both get a whole bone ! They really liked it . Hubby is dead set about giving them any chicken at all he had a dog that had to go to vet because it got a chick bone caught in its butt ; he is good on every other kind of raw so we plan to switch slowly .


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

I got Nimbus, my standard poodle, at 10 weeks old. He was on Beta Puppy dry food (breeder weaned him onto that). He was delivered to me as I don't drive, so it was a 6 hour journey to get here, and he hadn't been fed since the day before, so he was STARVING. After the breeder left, I gave him a raw chicken wing to start him off...

I held on to it in case he tried swallowing it whole, put it in front of his nose and immediately he started ripping into it... I let it go and he crunched away like he'd been eating raw his whole life. 

Since then I slowly introduced other meats - after a week or so on just chicken, I introduced turkey meat and a tiny bit of dehydrated lamb's liver (for treats) which he handled well. Then a week later I introduced white fish fillets, raw egg, then a week later pork ribs, lamb's kidney, week later lamb meat, and finally about a month or so from starting raw he's now getting tripe and beef chunks/mince. He still gets sloppy poo sometimes if I feed too much beef in one day but he's getting there!

I get my raw food from rawdogfeeders.co.uk who are based in scotland so delivery is no problem, and it puts the average price of his food down around £1.60/kg (including long range delivery but I do order in bulk!)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I gave mine a couple beef ribs that I found on sale, if you do this, be sure to cut off the tiny extra bit of bone at the top.. so tired of them puking that little piece up.

We just bought them pig feet.. like the whole foot. Save to give them whole? I haven't fed them it yet.

We did make snoods out of the bottoms of some very ugly PJ pants I wont wear though.


----------

